# [wifi] configuration (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté cette carte wifi mais je n'arrive pas à la configurer correctement.

Je dispose d'une Freebox (v5) et je ne sais pas quoi choisir dans l'interface de free : WPA (TKIP) ou WPA (AES/CCMP) ou WPA (TKIP + AES) ? l'objectif étant biensûr d'avoir le truc le plus sécurisé possible.

j'ai émergé 

```
net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.4  USE="dbus madwifi qt4 readline ssl -debug -gnutls -gsm -ps3 -qt3"
```

dans /etc/conf.d/net j'ai mis ceci :

```
#wifi:

config_wlan0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.0.254"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

biensûr, j'ai bien lancé /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 et l'adresse IP est correcte.

en revanche dans /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf j'ai essayé plussiuers configurations mais rien y fait.

Si vous pouviez me donner un modèle de fichier de configuration fonctionnel ça m'aiderait bien.

merci beaucoup.Last edited by Pixys on Thu Feb 12, 2009 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pixys

j'ai pas vraiment avancé :

```
pegase pixys # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                   [ok]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                                                                                             [ok]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                                                                                    [ok]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

comment on choisit le driver qui va bien ? j'ai essayé ça 

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"
```

mais: 

```
pegase pixys # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Operation not supported

Failed to initialize driver interface

*   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                                                                                                                        [!!]

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

----------

## Pixys

je rajoute des infos sur le chipset (j'avais oublié   :Surprised:  )

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

et puis :

```
pegase pixys # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 04:1d:5f:02:d4:39

          inet adr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: 2a01:e35:2e64:a140:21d:7dff:fe02:e439/64 Scope:Global

          adr inet6: fe80::21d:7dff:fe02:e439/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1050 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1051 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:1029751 (1005.6 KiB)  TX bytes:163007 (159.1 KiB)

          Interruption:250 Adresse de base:0x6000

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:f0:bb:b0:37

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Lien encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1C-F0-BB-B0-37-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

d'ailleurs c'est quoi wmaster0 et site0 ?

merci, bonne journée.

----------

## 404_crazy

Salut j'ai eu le meme chips sur ma dlink et je suis passé par ndiswarpper, et ca fonctionne plutot bien.

il me semble que j'avais suivit ce topic => ici

dans "WIFI on MacBook Pro C2D (core 2 duo)"

----------

## Pixys

si je comprends bien, je ne devrais pas en avoir besoin puisque j'ai ça dans le noyau :

```
CONFIG_ATH9K=y
```

```
CONFIG_ATH9K:

This module adds support for wireless adapters based on

Atheros IEEE 802.11n AR5008 and AR9001 family of chipsets.

```

en fait, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on spécifie 2 fois le driver : 1 fois dans le noyau et la 2nd fois dans /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Pixys

J'ai avancé : la solution est d'utiliser wireless-tools à la place de wpa_supplicant

le seul ennui c'est que wireless-tools ne supporte pas le wpa2 et qu'il est "vieux" ; de plus, si je cache mon réseau, ça ne fonctionne plus.

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.

@+

----------

## geekounet

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> J'ai avancé : la solution est d'utiliser wireless-tools à la place de wpa_supplicant
> 
> le seul ennui c'est que wireless-tools ne supporte pas le wpa2 et qu'il est "vieux" ; de plus, si je cache mon réseau, ça ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.
> ...

 

Perso c'est le contraire, j'utilise juste wpa_supplicant  :Smile: 

Et t'as pas besoin de donner le -Dmadwifi si t'utilises les drivers ath5k/ath9k du kernel, ça passe par l'interface standard, et wpa_supplicant se débrouille très bien tout seul.  :Smile: 

Au passage, la version 0.6 de wpa_supplicant est encore en dev, donc si il fonctionne pas tente le 0.5.  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

OK, je vais essayé dès que j'ai un peu de temps.

je ferai un retour.

merci.

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   J'ai avancé : la solution est d'utiliser wireless-tools à la place de wpa_supplicant
> 
> le seul ennui c'est que wireless-tools ne supporte pas le wpa2 et qu'il est "vieux" ; de plus, si je cache mon réseau, ça ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.
> ...

 

merci, ça marche parfaitement avec la version 0.6 de wpa_supplicant.

En revanche, wpa_gui ne me renvoie rien et n'est pas utilisable mais c'est pas dramatique vu que je n'ai pas besoin de changer de réseau régulièrement.

----------

